# chat room



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

ok chi people, i have made a chat room for all of us to use, if you guys want to,Thanks Baileysmommie it is a very cool idea, so i went a head and did one for us it is @ http://www.chatzy.com/679876273975# and the chat room password is Our_babies come and join


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehehe YAY!!!!! Check it out you guys, its pretty neat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

how cool, we'll have to arrange a day and time to have chat meet ups


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

i keep getting told the password is wrong??? entered our_babies, our-babies, ourbabies lol


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi IWAC

Try a capital O Our_babies looking forward to talking to you


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

nope, still telling me it is wrong. lol


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

me too! i was able to log on before and now i cant?


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

try agian sorry was fixing something on it ladies sorry


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I was able to chat for a while, now will not let me in


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

try a capital o


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

try it again


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

try copy- paste


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

make sure you capitalize the O in Our_babies


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

*bump* thought id bump this up for others to see xx


----------



## CaseyC (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the chat room is a real good idea but I can never find anyone in there!! Maybe we can have several scheduled chats so people will know a good time to check in and talk for awhile.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey thats a great idea! I to have been in and found no one there a number of times how about one or more of us host chats on diffren subjcts at diffrent times amd days anyone thats been on aol chat will know what i mean i.e for example on monday at say 7pm someone hosts puppy welfare tuesday 6-30 feeding an older dog? you know the kinda thing I mean anyway just a thought as i think we enjoy the chat rom when theres someone to chat to !!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

*Chat room*

On there now, maybe could look to have set times ?? Well done, the chat room is very good


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

I had a nice chat in there just now



with myself lol:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha jules! rofl


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

thats neat


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i talk to myself all the time in there...its loads of fun -_-'


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

I have it open while I do other things on the computer and check it every few minutes to see if anyone is ther yet.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

does anyone go in their or is it just me lol??????xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

right im bumping this _again_ because people are still going in there (even if i keep missing them!) and so i though everyone else needs to know about chi chat lol,.

Can this be made sticky??? xx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i just went on no one was there


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, this sounds fun. However, I've never been to a chat room and have no idea what I am doing. Anybody want to give me brief instructions/descriptions so I know a little more about it? 

Kioana, as I am typing this your signature keeps flashing your adorable dogs at me. The long coat white and tan is so gorgeous (of course because of Babs, I am partial to that coloring) And is the baby in the upper left going to be long coated as well?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Baby Babs, you just go into Enter room, Join chat, just type in what you want to say and press OK. If I know a time you are going on we could talk, I know we are world spread, so not all ways easy.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i checked today i havent in a while bc i've been super busy at work ever sicne i switched position and i am too beat ot go on the computer at home. i'll check in more often!


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in there now...it's empty. Maybe later it will pick up.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I could not get into chat yesterday, think chatzy had a problem, but I am back in this evening


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, it 8 30 pm in the uk, will be in Chat for the next couple of hours and will be checking it out over the weekend, hope to talk to some of you


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

8 47 uk no one there


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Am in Chat now, just me, on my own


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Have been on Chat today


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

In chat now (UK 6.30pm) and will pop in and out over the weekend, hope to get to chat with some of you


----------

